# Indizierter DB-Zugriff in FUP/KOP ?



## HoGe (19 Januar 2010)

Ich bin leider noch ein vollkommener Anfänger bei der SPS-Programmierung, daher weiß ich nicht mal, wonach ich suchen sollte:

Es handelt sich um eine S7-1200, die nur in FUP oder KOP programmiert werden kann.
Ich habe einen DB, der 100 Werte enthält (DINTs), die also an den Offsets 0, 4, 8, usw. stehen.

Nun möchte ich abhängig von einer Variablen auf den n-ten Wert zugreifen.
Wenn ich genau weiß, welche Variable (also welchen Offset) ich brauche, kann ich ein MOVE nehmen, und bei IN oder OUT den DB aus der vorgeschlagenen Liste raussuchen und danch die im DB gewünschte Variable:
"DB_Werte"."Variable50"

Jetzt müßte es etwas geben wie:
"DB_Werte".Variable [n] 
wobei n der gewünschte Index ist.

Wie geht denn das in FUP oder KOP?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Bernard (19 Januar 2010)

*Indizierter DB-Zugriff in FUP/KOP  S7-1200?*

Ab SP2 Gibt es dafür die Befehle Fieldread,Fieldwrite.
Einfach eine Leerbox aufrufen und Befehlsnamen hineinschreiben.

Viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## Bernard (19 Januar 2010)

*Werte Auswahl aus einem Messfeld in S7-1200*

Habe mal einen kleinen FB programmiert der,mittels
des Befehles Fieldread,einen Wert aus einem Feld nach Nummervorgabe Auswählt.

Viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## HoGe (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo Bernard,
sorry für die späte Antwort, aber das hat wunderbar geklappt.
VIELEN Dank!

Viele Grüße,
 HoGe


----------

